# Leaf blowers & Drying your car



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

As mad as this sounds (and risk of looking more like a looney) use a leaf blower to dry their car after washing?

Is there a portable/battery powered leaf blower out there that can be used?
If so does it do the job well than conventional method of drying?

Just looking at alternative ways of drying the car:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Come and have a go with my pet dryer - works a treat


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a pet dryer to and you get a cracking blow job from it, if you know what I mean


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

another pet dryer user here..


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Have some of that!! :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

s.bailey said:


> Have some of that!! :thumb:


My dog would run a mile from that due the the noise alone and then the power of them would blow that dog off the table


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Shinyvec said:


> My dog would run a mile from that due the the noise alone and then the power of them would blow that dog off the table


:thumb: was thinking the same, overkill, you could dry that dog with a sneeze!! :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

look closely, hes leashed to the top part of the table..

on full power it would look like a bad game of swingball!!


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

CraigQQ said:


> look closely, hes leashed to the top part of the table..
> 
> on full power it would look like a bad game of swingball!!


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

ive recently got one of these
blows warm and cold and the strength of air force is adjustable
they are very very good at getting a car dry and those grilles,shuts,wheel nuts etc etc


----------



## GeRoY (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm using this one. It is very strong and versatile at drying.

Im drying my car without touching it 

http://www.skileurope.com/catalogue/lng/GE/CATEGORY1062/F0158600AA


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

This is the same as mine and very powerfull to
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AEOLUS-TD...8?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Dogs&hash=item53ec367e2c


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

What about compressed air ?

WD


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

well the dryer blows warm air and is a bit more portable than a compressor but yes compressed air works also


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Thanks guys for the advice, sorry havent replied as currently suffering from manflu


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Leaf blower to dry your car.... Thats a JUNKMAN special there! 

Works perfectly well!


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> well the dryer blows warm air and is a bit more portable than a compressor but yes compressed air works also


Compressed air is not good for a few reasons. The main reason is that the crap that forms at the bottom of the air tank can end up being thrown at your car. Most folks do not maintain their tanks and air lines to avoid this. Two, the nozzle of a compressed air fitting is usually very narrow. This means that it will take longer to dry the car as you don't cover the area volume that you do with something like the pet dryer mentioned earlier in this thread. Also, that very narrow stream of air can peel decals over time (for you guys with rally stripes or stripes in general).

The pet dryer with the heated air is an excellent choice. That's what I use, only a different model. And this thing moves a boat load of air!






Funny video.​


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Junkman dont supose you have a link as to where you got yours from?


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

Dog Dryer here, around the £40 - £75 on ebay.


----------



## sebjonesy (Dec 15, 2011)

pet dryers are ace, borrwing my aunties who is a dog groomer, wont do anyones car with out it really, helps loads in doors shuts, grilles and generally awkward places!


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

mistryn said:


> Junkman dont supose you have a link as to where you got yours from?


Sure. Adam sent me mine. Here's a link, and you can use my discount code for 10% off the price. Here's a list of other dealers also, but my code is only good for Adam's.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

steve from wath said:


> ive recently got one of these
> blows warm and cold and the strength of air force is adjustable
> they are very very good at getting a car dry and those grilles,shuts,wheel nuts etc etc


What do that one cost Steve


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

I'd feel too much of a *** using one of these. The neighbours think I'm mad as it is.


----------



## Lazy_boyo (Apr 2, 2008)

You lot must be made of money! £80 to get abit of water out of shuts


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

MK1Campaign said:


> I'd feel too much of a *** using one of these. The neighbours think I'm mad as it is.


Same here, however if I had a garage I'd happily use one.

Are the pet driers very loud?


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Come and have a go with my pet dryer - works a treat


I have a pet dryer but you can't dry a whole car with it as the water will stain too quickly. I use it for crevices etc but that is generally on my cat to be honest.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Keir said:


> Same here, however if I had a garage I'd happily use one.
> 
> Are the pet driers very loud?


No moreso than a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Here's my bad boy. £10 eBay local pick up. 

No one sees me with it all mine cleaning is done at the back of the garage.

Although, the probably hear it. It like a Jumbo taking off.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

iPlod999 said:


> Here's my bad boy. £10 eBay local pick up.
> 
> No one sees me with it all mine cleaning is done at the back of the garage.
> 
> Although, the probably hear it. It like a Jumbo taking off.


Not a fan of French cars but that GTi looks stunning....now a pretty rare car too


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

andystevens said:


> Not a fan of French cars but that GTi looks stunning....now a pretty rare car too


+1 beautiful GTI


----------



## fuller9box (Jan 9, 2013)

Love the GTI - pity it is'nt red - but very nice none the less - I like it!


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Used to use a garden blower, but it made so much noise I've just taken delivery of this
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301108673898?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

been out playing with it already and I must say it's very good, light enough to carry around the car, and powerful enough to blow the water "and spiders"  out of all the nooks and crannies on my car!! a bit noisy but not a touch on the leaf blower I usually use!! :thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

But can it blow one of these away??? :doublesho


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Probably not, but unlike my leaf blower it wont deafen the spider either!!


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

ianrobbo1 said:


> Probably not, but unlike my leaf blower it wont deafen the spider either!!


:lol:


----------

